# Zuckerburg vs Senate.....This is Rotten to the core ! Was ok for Democrats, but NOT for Republicans



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

*Live feed below !!!!!!*


*



*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

*Dog and Pony show if there ever was one......*

*Scum bag Rhinos/Democrats.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Dog and Pony show if there ever was one......*
> 
> *Scum bag Rhinos/Democrats.....*


Sounds like you need to move to the conservatives paradise of Russia . . . there are some minorities there for you to abuse (but they know their place), the women are ultra subservient and you will definitely need to be armed, have fun!


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like you need to move to the conservatives paradise of Russia . . . there are some minorities there for you to abuse (but they know their place), the women are ultra subservient and you will definitely need to be armed, have fun!


*No....I live where it's quite pleasant, not far from you....*
*Unlike you I like my neighbors and don't throw shit in *
*their yard or let the dogs shit all over the place.....*

*I don't throw my goo wrappers like you, nor discard old tubes*
*on the roadside....I pick up my trash and bags of others rubbish*
*rather than just step over it.....every little bit helps...*
*You don't have to be some radical Liberal " Greenie " to make the world*
*a little better.....as you like to portray yourself.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Zuck Says He Wants To Ban ‘Hate’ Speech — Sasse Asks What That Means For Pro-Lifers
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/10/zuckerberg-hate-speech-sasse-pro-life-facebook/&ved=0ahUKEwiY66fTibLaAhUI7IMKHbduCpUQqUMIQzAG&usg=AOvVaw20Z8crUReb79JhaporlmNw


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 187750, member: 1585"







/QUOTE

*I'll be damned if that thing ain't vibratin !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 187750, member: 1585"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope is is waterproof.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Zuck Says He Wants To Ban ‘Hate’ Speech — Sasse Asks What That Means For Pro-Lifers
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/10/zuckerberg-hate-speech-sasse-pro-life-facebook/&ved=0ahUKEwiY66fTibLaAhUI7IMKHbduCpUQqUMIQzAG&usg=AOvVaw20Z8crUReb79JhaporlmNw


Fabianism anyone?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Zuck Says He Wants To Ban ‘Hate’ Speech — Sasse Asks What That Means For Pro-Lifers
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/10/zuckerberg-hate-speech-sasse-pro-life-facebook/&ved=0ahUKEwiY66fTibLaAhUI7IMKHbduCpUQqUMIQzAG&usg=AOvVaw20Z8crUReb79JhaporlmNw


Booster seat boy is a dangerous little man.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Booster seat boy is a dangerous little man.


He must be colluding with the Russians.....


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but the Facebook thread seems as good a spot as any- although I did almost put it in one of the treads going after illegal immigration.   

Elections, social media, apple-pie American political institutions, we are starting to see foreign players and and their money being used influence American institutions against the public's interest.  Are the leaders in Washington going to put a stop to this... or is Trump still talking about how much he wants to be Putin's friend?  




> *NRA got more money from Russia-linked sources than earlier reported*
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/11/nra-russia-money-guns-516804
> 
> The National Rifle Association reported this week that it received more money from people with Russian ties than it has previously acknowledged, but announced that it was officially done cooperating with a congressional inquiry exploring whether illicit Kremlin-linked funding passed through the NRA and into Donald Trump’s 2016 presidential campaign, Sen. Ron Wyden (D-Ore.) said on Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Booster seat boy is a dangerous little man.


Dangerous?  Hmm... personally watching how technologically unaware our the members of congress were, seemed more dangerous to me. 
We need better leadership who can understand and help lead the country.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Booster seat boy is a dangerous little man.


So was Thomas Edison. Technology always needs to be reined in by governments. I thought Republicans don't like that idea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Dangerous?  Hmm... personally watching how technologically unaware our the members of congress were, seemed more dangerous to me.
> We need better leadership who can understand and help lead the country.


Like Hillary The Crook Clinton? Bernie The Commie Sanders? Nancy Stretch Pelosi? Chuck You Schumer? Joe Plugs Biden? Maxine The Racist Waters?
There is your leadership, are you ready to get to work?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like Hillary The Crook Clinton? Bernie The Commie Sanders? Nancy Stretch Pelosi? Chuck You Schumer? Joe Plugs Biden? Maxine The Racist Waters?
> There is your leadership, are you ready to get to work?


Sadly, I was thinking about this last night. Irrespective of your Trump-ian nicknames, my joy at the thought of the Democrat tide rolling toward this November was quickly overtaken by the recognition of the stale AF Dem leadership. So that won't work...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like Hillary The Crook Clinton? Bernie The Commie Sanders? Nancy Stretch Pelosi? Chuck You Schumer? Joe Plugs Biden? Maxine The Racist Waters?
> There is your leadership, are you ready to get to work?


So nothing about the actual hearing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Dangerous?  Hmm... personally watching how technologically unaware our the members of congress were, seemed more dangerous to me.
> We need better leadership who can understand and help lead the country.








What is it called when giant corporations collude with government parties?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So was Thomas Edison. Technology always needs to be reined in by governments. I thought Republicans don't like that idea.


Its not the technology that needs to be "reigned in" by government.
Its the government's nefarious use of technology that needs to be reigned in by the people.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is it called when giant corporations collude with government parties?


If you watch the nutter news, you start to think the Facebook investigation is about Obama and not Russians who helped the Trump campaign. LOL!


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


How's that any different for the Koch Brothers funding the tea party?  American's, and privately owned American companies are allowed to support political causes.  

Russian government operatives however are not-


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not the technology that needs to be "reigned in" by government.
> Its the government's use of technology that needs to be reigned in by the people.


Yeah, that's it. The People. That's beautiful, man. You a 60's guy? Power to the People!


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How's that any different for the Koch Brothers funding the tea party?  American's, and privately owned American companies are allowed to support political causes.
> 
> Russian government operatives however are not-


Sinclair and Fox. Yuge.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How's that any different for the Koch Brothers funding the tea party?  American's, and privately owned American companies are allowed to support political causes.
> 
> Russian government operatives however are not-


This issue was brought to light with Cambridge Analytica because the beneficiary was the Trump campaign.
Information was purchased and used to campaign for a candidate.
Facebook gave information directly to the Obama campaign.

Do you see any lightbulbs?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, that's it. The People. That's beautiful, man. You a 60's guy? Power to the People!


Yeah, 1760's.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If you watch the nutter news, you start to think the Facebook investigation is about Obama and not Russians who helped the Trump campaign. LOL!


Serendipity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This issue was brought to light with Cambridge Analytica because the beneficiary was the Trump campaign.
> Information was purchased and used to campaign for a candidate.
> Facebook gave information directly to the Obama campaign.
> 
> Do you see any lightbulbs?


Cambridge Analytica got gullible people to give them their information for free, and then sold the information.  So yes I guess that makes Facebook dangerous if people are naive about how their data is used.  But that sort of brings me back to my point of watching congressmen asking how one turns on a computer seemed far more dangerous...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Cambridge Analytica got gullible people to give them their information for free, and then sold the information.  So yes I guess that makes Facebook dangerous if people are naive about how their data is used.  But that sort of brings me back to my point of watching congressmen asking how one turns on a computer seemed far more dangerous...


Why?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why?


Because it's congress's job to write the laws that will police the internet. If the guys in charge don't understand much beyond email... then I don't see how they can be trusted to write the laws that everyone agrees are needed to police this new thing called the internet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Because it's congress's job to write the laws that will police the internet and prevent people from being cheated.  If the guys in charge don't understand much beyond email... then I don't see how they can be trusted to write the laws that everyone agrees are needed to police this new thing called the internet.


Do you think those congressmen actually write the laws?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you think those congressmen actually write the laws?


Please... break it down for me.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you think those congressmen actually write the laws?


Good point. Industry leaders and lobbyists write so many of the laws designed to regulate their own industry. Oil company reps, big pharma reps, insurance reps...so probably big tech reps. Especially bad when you allow the rampant lobbying and don't curb it. I think Republicans call it "free speech."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Please... break it down for me.


Lets just say, they have helpers.
Some helpers write, and other helpers tell them what to write.
Other helpers donate money to "guide" them toward the right, write.
The idiots on tv are just there so you can believe in them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good point. Industry leaders and lobbyists write so many of the laws designed to regulate their own industry. Oil company reps, big pharma reps, insurance reps...so probably big tech reps. Especially bad when you allow the rampant lobbying and don't curb it. I think Republicans call it "free speech."


The swamp is bipartisan.


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The swamp is bipartisan.


I completely agree with this.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets just say, they have helpers.
> Some helpers write, and other helpers tell them what to write.
> Other helpers donate money to "guide" them toward the right, write.
> The idiots on tv are just there so you can believe in them.


Helpers?  Like those Putin Oligarch's who we just found out have been giving money to the NRA even though they aren't American and don't live in America.  Would you consider them helpers Ricky?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I completely agree with this.


Lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Helpers?  Like those Putin Oligarch's who we just found out have been giving money to the NRA even though they aren't American and don't live in America.  Would you consider them helpers Ricky?


They are helpers.
Along with some much bigger helpers on both sides of the aisle.
Dont forget the Chi-coms and big "government" labor.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are helpers.
> Along with some much bigger helpers on both sides of the aisle.
> Dont forget the Chi-coms and big "government" labor.


Chi-coms?  Ricky you know I don't read the nutter news.  So if you speak in their lingo I'll have no idea what you're saying...
As to labor having a say in government... what's your problem with them?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Chi-coms?  Ricky you know I don't read the nutter news.  So if you speak in their lingo I'll have no idea what you're saying...
> As to labor having a say in government... what's your problem with them?


I think you get the picture now.
Zuck the cuck is more of a threat than your two bit, puppet congressman.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you get the picture now.
> Zuck the cuck is more of a threat than your two bit, puppet congressman.


I wrote "Chi-coms?"  and you think I see the picture now?  Oy' vey lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I wrote "Chi-coms?"  and you think I see the picture now?  Oy' vey lol


Maybe I gave you too much credit.
If I did, you're welcome.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe I gave you too much credit.
> If I did, you're welcome.


Yea Ricky... that's the ticket, you gave me too much credit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea Ricky... that's the ticket, you gave me too much credit.


Giver=me.


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If you watch the nutter news, you start to think the Facebook investigation is about Obama and not Russians who helped the Trump campaign. LOL!


*Well.....maybe the crimes aren't where you Liberal Rump nuzzlers*
*think they are.....imagine that.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea Ricky... that's the ticket, you gave me too much credit.



*Extra credit comes with higher % points.....*
*Not just monetarily.*


----------

